# DVDLab+Videovorschau



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2007)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich den in DVDLab ein Video als Button in das Menü also so das der Film als Vorschau abgespielt wird? Ich habe in der Hilfe nur die Möglichkeit für ein Still gefunden.
Und da auch nochnichtmal wie man sich den ein bestimmtes Bild als Still raussuchen kann welches jetzt nicht als Kapitel definiert ist.
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mark (1. März 2007)

Hi!

Und nochmal ein Link von DVDlab 
-> http://www.mediachance.com/dvdlab/tutorial/rendermotionmenu.html

...die Idee dahinter ist recht einfach: im Hintergrund läuft ein Movie, auf dem halt z.B. drei Animierte "Thumbnails" zu sehen sind. Darauf liegen "quasi durchsichtige" Buttons - so daß man auf das Video schauen kann  -, die die "Funktion zur Auswahl" übernehmen...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2007)

Hallo,
dank dir. Das ganze ist aber schon etwas umständlich zu realisieren. Ich mein die Videodaten liegen mir doch schon vor und ich könnte sie grad auf eienr neuen Ebene skalieren und hätte meine Vorschau. Naja warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mark (1. März 2007)

Hi! 





DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> Das ganze ist aber schon etwas umständlich zu realisieren. ... Naja warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht.


...wenn man sich das Tutorial auf Seite 3 anschaut, sieht's doch recht einfach aus?!
Gleichzeitig gibt es am Markt etliche DVD-Tools, bei denen es einfach geht - gerade auch bzgl. integriertem Encoder -, aber so einfach es dort ist, so eingeschränkt ist es auch ... mit DVDlab ist beinahe alles möglich 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. März 2007)

Ja. Nur es ist alles so um 5-Ecken gedacht in dem Programm. Klar also im Gegensatz zu anderen Programmen wie z.B. Encore ist das Prog schon recht stark.
Es ist ja schonmal Super das DVDLab PSDs unterstützt.
Was für Programme verwenden den so professionelle DVD-Hersteller? Also nur mal so intresse halber.

Viele Grüße


----------



## axn (2. März 2007)

> Klar also im Gegensatz zu anderen Programmen wie z.B. Encore ist das Prog schon recht stark.


Wie meinst du das denn? Es gibt wohl kaum etwas was DVD-Lab Kann, das Encore nicht kann denk ich.. *in die Presche spring*


> Was für Programme verwenden den so professionelle DVD-Hersteller?


Da wäre - wenn auch nicht ganz vorn - Encore.. 

mfg

axn


----------



## Mark (2. März 2007)

Hi!

Mein Stand bei Adobe Encore ist nicht mehr der aktuellste, aber der ist/war nicht mit DVDlab zu vergleichen!
So konnte Encore keine "Mouse-Over"-Menüs (Auto-Select) und hatte keinen Zugriff auf VM-Commands... würde mich freuen, wenn sich das geändert hat. 
Unabhängig davon, daß ich persönlich Encore als "unbedienbar" empfand (auch, weil es einem häufig Arbeit abnahm, die ich lieber selber mache  )

@Professionelles DVD-Authoring: Apple DVD Studio Pro *lecker* 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. März 2007)

Ja schaut schon etwas anderster aus  . Hab leider keinen Mac. Unteranderem auch weil Videoverarbeitung mit den ganzen Codecs die es nicht fürn Mac gibt aufm PC wegen der ganzen Freeware besser funktioniert.

Gruß


----------



## axn (2. März 2007)

> und hatte keinen Zugriff auf VM-Commands...


Da hast du Recht.


> So konnte Encore keine "Mouse-Over"-Menüs (Auto-Select)


Bin mir recht sicher, dass das schon seit der 1 funktioniert.


----------



## Mark (2. März 2007)

Hi axn!





axn hat gesagt.:


> Bin mir recht sicher, dass das schon seit der 1 funktioniert.


Urgs, da war ich wohl damals einfach nur zu blöd, hatte mir nur deshalb DVDlab zur Brust genommen 
...hätte wohl mal bei tutorials.de nachfragen sollen 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

